# Flu



## countrygal57 (Dec 27, 2012)

Not trying to cause a panic here but... I am an RN in the critical care of a large hospital and I just think everone needs to be careful with this new flu outbreak. I have been here for more than 5 years and I have never seen so many flu patients at once. Some of my coworkers have been here 20 years and have said the same. I also find it odd that we are getting numerous adult RSV patients...this is an illness typically seen in children. Most patients are coming up influenza A+. People are coming in really sick. Our hospital was at max capacity, which I have also never seen. Take extra precautions with children, elderly and immuno compromised.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I just got over a viral cold/flu like episode that really knocked me down.

And i usually dont get sick and if I do its much milder than how it hist most around me.
But this one packed a wallop.


----------



## celgrowr (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Country gal. What are your thoughts on this year's vaccine? I have heard conflicting opinions. Does your hospital monitor which flu patients got the vaccine and which did not? 
How are they treating these patients...do the antivirals (Tamiflu) work? 
I would love to know your thoughts. 
Thanks,


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

countrygal57 said:


> Not trying to cause a panic here but... I am an RN in the critical care of a large hospital and I just think everone needs to be careful with this new flu outbreak. I have been here for more than 5 years and I have never seen so many flu patients at once. Some of my coworkers have been here 20 years and have said the same. I also find it odd that we are getting numerous adult RSV patients...this is an illness typically seen in children. Most patients are coming up influenza A+. People are coming in really sick. Our hospital was at max capacity, which I have also never seen. Take extra precautions with children, elderly and immuno compromised.


Funny this should come up. I know two adults with RSV right now. I had never seen adults come down with it.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

I've got it right now, thanks to all the sick people that went to the T.S.O. concert last week.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

It's already made a pretty rough run through here. "Reports" I received  flu shot didn't work. Don't know if we will hear that on MSM, but I dot watch MSM much anyway......

So be careful too country gal, especially if the shot is not helping. 

Sorry truecarnage....where'd ya go about four days ago? And you may have spread it yesterday if you went anywhere...geez it's almost like your afraid yo even go anywhere, huh??? Take care!!!


----------



## countrygal57 (Dec 27, 2012)

celgrowr said:


> Hi Country gal. What are your thoughts on this year's vaccine? I have heard conflicting opinions. Does your hospital monitor which flu patients got the vaccine and which did not?
> How are they treating these patients...do the antivirals (Tamiflu) work?
> I would love to know your thoughts.
> Thanks,


I don't want anyone to take my opinion as medical fact...I'm a nurse not a Doctor..but IMHO.....most of my coworkers got the vaccine but are sick with the flu. Also, I am not aware of anyone monitoring which patients test positive and which have received the vaccine. If they aren't, they definitely should! The problem with the flu vaccine is that they're are so many strains of the flu virus and it doesnt cover them all. As for tamiflu...I have seen it work but you need to start taking it within 48? hours of symptoms. As for me..I have never gotten the vaccine. I'm not a conspiracy theorist...I just choose not to..I need to do more research and see better results,lol. Please don't let my statements sway you if you plan to get the vaccine, it does help with certain strains.


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Flu shot can reduce risk of heart attack by 50%*

I finally broke down and got a flu shot after reading this:

*50% Reduction in Heart Attack and Stroke Risk*

Getting a flu vaccine could reduce your risk of having a stroke or heart attack by up to 50%, according to a new study conducted at the University of Toronto. The findings of the study, which have yet to be published in a medical journal, were presented on October 28th at a conference held by the Canadian Cardiovascular Congress.

During the study, cardiologist Dr. Jacob Udell and other researchers at the University of Toronto examined four existing studies that included over 3,000 individuals with an average age of 60. Some of the participants had heart disease in the past, while others were free of heart disease. The participants were divided into three groups, with one receiving a flu vaccination, one receiving a placebo and one receiving no injection at all. The participants were then tracked for a single year.

Exactly 187 of the participants experienced a stroke or heart attack over the course of this year, and 65 of these individuals died. Overall, the researchers found that the subjects in the flu vaccine group cut their risk of a stroke or heart attack in half. These same subjects were also 40% less likely to die from a stroke or heart attack.

The results were the same regardless of whether the subjects had a history of experiencing cardiovascular events in the past.
Why Does the Flu Shot Reduce Cardiovascular Risk?

So far, scientists are unsure as to exactly why the flu shot would produce such remarkable reductions in cardiovascular risk. However, Udell theorizes that for a person with heart disease, a sudden change in health - such as a reduction in oxygen levels that occurs during a battle with influenza - could serve as the "straw that broke the camel's back" in initiating a heart attack or stroke.

Udell suggests that since the flu vaccine prevents influenza, it also prevents the reduction in oxygen that comes along with it. Further, Udell says it's possible that the flu vaccine breaks up plaque that creates clogs in the arteries.

Other researchers, including cardiologist Dr. Sarah Samaan of Baylor Heart Hospital, believe that the flu shot may reduce cardiovascular risk because it reduces inflammation. During a bout with the flu, inflammatory substances become more prevalent in the blood stream. This leads to blood vessel inflammation, which can subsequently trigger a heart attack.

http://www.fitnesshealth101.com/news/2012/11/02/flu-shots-reduce-heart-attack-and-stroke-risk/


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

My one buddy in Northern Virginia (DC Area) had his flu shot but still got this bout of the flu. He is a hard worker and never misses work for any reason. This flu had him at home for two weeks in bed. 
One of my neighbors also just got pneumonia. She started. New job at the county prison about 3 weeks ago and ended up being sick about a week ago. She is only now recovering.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Good info Countrygal . Thanks for the post .


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

My soon-to-be-ex wife called today and told me she has the flu also. She also lives in the northern Virginia area outside of Washington DC


----------



## professor (Nov 19, 2012)

My hospital is seeing a huge surge in flu cases - we are seeing over 300 patients a night in our ED. Flu vaccine was mandatory for all leaders this year as an example to our staff. I get the vaccination each year because I have a heart problem that worsens when I become ill. I have never gotten the flu after being vaccinated - and I work in a very high risk area. Most people do not understand that the flu virus can affect the organs in your body: it can effect your immune system which leads to opportunistic infections like pneumonia or sepsis and it can effect the muscle of your heart. Patients at high risk are the very young, the very old and those with chronic illnesses. Hand hygiene is a must - USE hand sanitizer if you can! Wiping down phones, hard surfaces and key boards is also helpful. I would encourage those who can to be vaccinated - it is a personal decision and I have heard most of the arguments 'for and agin' - but for me, it is all about the children. Watching a child die from a preventable disease is heart breaking - I know because I have watched it dozens of times. Your heart becomes overwhelmed at the enormity of others grief and you feel helpless because you cannot undo what has occurred. Each of us must make this decision ourselves, but we must all acknowledge that every decision carries consequences. 

Sorry, I did not mean to prattle on! I fear that I am getting a bit philosophical!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I also live in NoVa and got it as metnioend above.
With me it ran its course almost completely within a week though if i dont count my "left -over" cough.
And only 2-3 days of incapaciation.

The thing to rember for myself (or others like myself)


When I have an illness like that I always have a fever free window in the morning of 1-2 hrs before I get inacapciated for the day.
So in a SHTF situtation if sick, right after getting up, would be my only short window for the day to get food/water or to move to another (safer?) place


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Can some one say RSV means. Also, been reading about a Norovirus that has 1 million sick in UK, could this be the one we are seeing here in the US?


----------



## Swampwood (Jan 2, 2013)

Out of my 38 patients...16 have it and 60% of staff is coughing. 
I'm good so far and no flu shot for me..I run on Echinacea&garlic yr round.. Have added zinc,C,honey and cinnamin for this mess JIC.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

One of the larger hospitals here has made the vaccine mandatory for all staff. Serveral hospitals have imposed severe limits on visitors (age limits, no one allowed with flu symptoms, dr has to approve, etc).


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm a Northern VA resident as well. My son tested positive for Flu A+ just before Christmas. Tamaflu knocked it right out but he was miserable for a week prior to that. Poor little guy was the first in his school to get diagnosed with it. Now I'm not sure weather or not to get the vaccine for him and the rest of us. I hate all of the vaccines the kids are getting but I'd hate for them to suffer through this awful flu (again).


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

thenance007 said:


> I finally broke down and got a flu shot after reading this:
> 
> *50% Reduction in Heart Attack and Stroke Risk*
> 
> ...


There aren't enough details given to know if the study is accurate. Could it be that the people who got the flu shot generally take better care of themselves? Could it be there is a weight variable? What about adjusting the data for smokers? I would have to read the actual study before I am convinced.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

mamabear2012 said:


> I'm a Northern VA resident as well. My son tested positive for Flu A+ just before Christmas. Tamaflu knocked it right out but he was miserable for a week prior to that. Poor little guy was the first in his school to get diagnosed with it. Now I'm not sure weather or not to get the vaccine for him and the rest of us. I hate all of the vaccines the kids are getting but I'd hate for them to suffer through this awful flu (again).


If he already had the flu for a week, then the Tamiflu didn't do anything for him. You have to take it in the first 48 hours for it to be effective.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Really??? Wow! Why on earth did the doctor prescribe it? That's pretty irresponsible of them!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have been fighting with co-workers for a while now as they are coming into work with some kind of "sickness". I fought it well, but, it looks like it might be finally taking hold.

Just a tickle in my throat for now - really hoping that my doses of Jagermiester that I trust in will keep the cold/flu symptoms very minimal.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Tweto
RSV= respiratory syncytial virus

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_respiratory_syncytial_virus


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I am outside DC in MD and also just now getting over the worst sickness I've had in years (longer than I can remember). I cant rmemeber the last time I got the flu, and its been at least 15 years since I've gotten a flu shot.
It absolutely sucked, and I still dont feel that great.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

RSV hit hard & early here in the pediatric patients. What I wish people understood is RSV is extremely serious, these kids are on ventilators fighting for their lives. Vaccinated kids are still getting the flu, but their symptoms are less severe & of shorter duration. Kids with the nasal delivery of the flu vaccine are getting it less than the folks with the traditional shot. I'm not a big vaccine person, but if you or your kids are in a high risk group, please reconsider getting it. If you choose not to vaccinate your babies (& my own baby has not had a flu vaccine) keep them away from crowds & sick people. A local family had two very sick kids, each at a different hospital. What a horrible situation to be in.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

mamabear2012 said:


> Really??? Wow! Why on earth did the doctor prescribe it? That's pretty irresponsible of them!


The same reason that doctors prescribe antibiotics when you have a virus. People expect them to "do something".


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

mamabear2012 said:


> Really??? Wow! Why on earth did the doctor prescribe it? That's pretty irresponsible of them!


To make YOU feel like they did something for the office visit.

Seriously, I have to tell one doc that we go to, please don't give me anything unless it's necessary...if we can fight it off, then we will...so he will give me a prescription for antibiotic and tell me that unless this or that happens, no reason to take it. So I fill it anyway and put in preps.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> I am outside DC in MD and also just now getting over the worst sickness I've had in years (longer than I can remember). I cant rmemeber the last time I got the flu, and its been at least 15 years since I've gotten a flu shot.
> It absolutely sucked, and I still dont feel that great.


 About the exact same for me. I am in South Jersey. It seems nearly everybody is getting this one. For me, I was knocked down for a couple days, after a week and a half or so I was just starting to feel human again and either I caught something else or it came back for another round.

This is the nastiest thing I have had in probably 25 years!! I usually catch a cold once or maybe twice in a year, but I have been feeling beat down for almost a month now, still have a cough and gak in my nose and throat.

Geez, I hope this isn't the zombie flu!!!!! Been craving red meat a lot lately, anybody else??


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I woke up this morning coughing pretty hard and not being able to stop. Otherwise I feel fine. I hope this is not the start of this flu bug for me. I have enough issues to deal with alteady!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, my husband had a slight wake up call this weekend. He went grocery shopping (yeah he doesn't do that much) and among witnessing other things he overhead a LEO say 'pandemic' , now he's all worried and doesn't want us leavi g the house. I said, I'm the one who will wash my hands, you won't so unless you make some changes then you need to stay home too, haha! 

The other thing that happened is he saw a woman trying to use her food card and she didn't have much left on it and had to put items back. I said, honey, it's coming, I'm telling ya, it's coming.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I woke up this morning coughing pretty hard and not being able to stop. Otherwise I feel fine. I hope this is not the start of this flu bug for me. I have enough issues to deal with alteady!


We got a nasty nasty head cold, stopped up wouldn't release, finally got all this shit moving in my head and feels like its in my chest, I say it's not the flu unless your running a fever and can't hardly move from body aches. Hits ya like a sledge hammer! Hope it's not the flu dear!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

DJgang said:


> We got a nasty nasty head cold, stopped up wouldn't release, finally got all this shit moving in my head and feels like its in my chest, I say it's not the flu unless your running a fever and can't hardly move from body aches. Hits ya like a sledge hammer! Hope it's not the flu dear!


Thanks DJ! I'm not a hypochondriac, but I worry seeing so many people I know being told they have the flu. I don't get out of the house often, but when I do, it scares me to see so many people hacking and coughing and looking outwardly ill. Usually, I'm one of the guys that sit there and wait until I am on death's bed to go see a doctor. I think this flu season, when I have any thought that I Amy be getting the flu, I'm going to contact the Doctor quickly.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

My husband had the (norivirus)...stomach thing and as soon as he began to get over that he came down with the flu...I called the Dr. within 24 hrs and we both got some tamiflu.(expensive!) The prevenative worked on me (I didn't get it) and t tamiflu pretty much ended his flu symptoms, but he still couldn't eat much food for 2 weeks. The strain around her seems to have the stomach queezyness as a side effect since we know several other people who had this type...and then there is the type that has the extreme chest congestion, thank God we didn't get that (yet)...wash hands, TRY to stay away from coughers....


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I am nearly after it at this point been exactly a week but been up doing things again since day 4.
Lost 3 lbs from not eating for 4 days which is nice.

Still coughing though so I know I am infectious....
trying to stay away form ppl so I dont infect.
At the grocery stroe i cleaned my hand thoroughly so I would not spread fomites.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks, Countrygal. Good to get first-hand information from the front-lines.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

My family was hit with the flu right at Christmas. Fever, chills, aches & cough. 7 of us total got sick. 4 of us are still dragging ass after 2 weeks... Only one of us got a flu shot, but once we're better most of us intend to go get one before a nastier flu hits us. Fyi- i haven't had the flu since I was a kid, and have only gotten a vaccine a few times. It's bad this year...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

No vaccine for me.

For the last month coworkers have been dropping like flies. They’ve got cases of Lysol spray and wipes. We even have a closet that if you’re a suspected carrier you have to go in and can’t come out until you have expended two full cans of Lysol (office joke).

Wife has a dry hacking cough going on for two weeks.

I’m in the habit of washing my hands before, during and after. Last time I’ve had the flu would be over 30 years ago. Bet I just put a jinx on my health now didn’t I?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Boston has declared state of emergency over this flu.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Remember your universal precautions. If it's wet and not yours, it's probably contaminated.

Flu is knocking everyone out around here as well. I've been home for winter break from school every day. Not much outside contact for the time being. Went for my allergy shot and the doc's office wast stuffed to standing room only. I got to my car and sanitized my hands. Keep clean and safe.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

CB Louis, it was on our news last night....worse flu year, in Georgia, in 30 years.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just got the kids their pediatric appointment for the flu shot. I'll get my shot from the pharmacy and let them watch so they aren't too mad at me  I'm not a fan of all of the vaccines but I can't risk my babies getting this nasty thing (again).


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

mamabear2012 said:


> Just got the kids their pediatric appointment for the flu shot. I'll get my shot from the pharmacy and let them watch so they aren't too mad at me  I'm not a fan of all of the vaccines but I can't risk my babies getting this nasty thing (again).


Two or three weeks before it works, are you sure?


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ya....I've been wrestling with it for awhile but I'm sticking to my decision.


----------



## Swampwood (Jan 2, 2013)

Update, 47(of 112) of our residents are down with it & on Tflu+, 60% of staff has missed at least one day . Everyone hit has had the shot.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Swampwood said:


> Update, 47(of 112) of our residents are down with it & on Tflu+, 60% of staff has missed at least one day . Everyone hit has had the shot.


Wow. Thanks for that update.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I used to get the shot, but stopped a few years ago. Never got the flu, I'm a bit worried this year, but glad I didn't get the shot. I wash my hands regularly at work, use sanitizer periodically thru the day. Hope it will pass me over.
Since I haven't had a flu in so many year I don't remember the past time. I guess I'll have to suffer and bare it.
When I come home I wash my hands and face with anti bacterial soap. 
Hopefully I'm taking enough measured to avoid getting it. Staying away from folks that aren't feeling well. 
We have one person at work that has been out 2 weeks.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Flu Shot Taxation now .....

12 million took vaccine, at .75 tax on each, then that adds up.

Wow, the communist are out in full force huh?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Every year there are a number of flu strains going around. They pick one or two to incorporate in the vaccine for that year. If you are lucky enough to only contact that strain then you might be protected.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I am recovering currently. I have not been that sick with the flu since I quit taking the shots over a decade ago. It seemed that starting 2-3 days after getting the shots I would be sick in bed for a week or so. Most other years even if I cought the flu, I would be out of order for maybe 3-4 days.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

boomer said:


> I am recovering currently. I have not been that sick with the flu since I quit taking the shots over a decade ago. It seemed that starting 2-3 days after getting the shots I would be sick in bed for a week or so. Most other years even if I cought the flu, I would be out of order for maybe 3-4 days.


I've read, and I'm sure it's easy to find an online resource, a certain percentage of folks receiving the vaccine will indeed come down with the flu.

Now, taking that information, doesn't it appear that "we" are starting our own epidemic by giving the shots? :ignore:


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Swampwood said:


> Update, 47(of 112) of our residents are down with it & on Tflu+, 60% of staff has missed at least one day . Everyone hit has had the shot.


where in Louisiana are you? I am in central and can not take the flu shot due to other drugs I take.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

This winter's sickness selections seems extra-nasty to me.

DH, DS (3.5), and I all have or have had all sorts of miseries, and we usually don't catch many things. I'm sure it doesn't help that DS started preschool this past August and spends 12 hrs/wk in a classroom with 12 other germbags. No shots were administered in advance, but we believe in dosing vitamin D3 and zinc, among other things.

I'm starting to wonder if DS and DH got whooping cough this year (And DS *was* vaccinated against that). If so, all you can do is wait for it to wear off. We are now dosing the adults with andrographis (liquid is way too nasty to get into DS) and all of us with vit D3, zinc, echinacea/goldenseal blend, Umcka, and Sambucus. Also various medicinal teas and such. Sigh. Adding more of these things to our stores...


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://titus2homemaker.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/decongestant-topin.jpg

http://www.herbsandoilsworld.com/homemade-decongestant/


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

I have been in bed with the flu for almost 5 days now. Just miserable!
Headache, fever, chills, sore throat, hoarse cough, fatigue, body aches, vomiting and diarrhea.
I did get the vaccine in December.
Taking all the normal OTC meds, elderberry and loads of fluids. Thanks goodness for my husband and babysitter who have taken over the kids for me. I am holed up in the sick room and going stir crazy!


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

mma800 said:


> I have been in bed with the flu for almost 5 days now. Just miserable!
> Headache, fever, chills, sore throat, hoarse cough, fatigue, body aches, vomiting and diarrhea.
> I did get the vaccine in December.
> Taking all the normal OTC meds, elderberry and loads of fluids. Thanks goodness for my husband and babysitter who have taken over the kids for me. I am holed up in the sick room and going stir crazy!


Good to see you have a sick room all set up. Is there anything that you have relised you would like to change now?, Say something in the sick room that you dont have ect.

Take care of yourself, hope you feel better soon

Cheers


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

So far the only thing I have wished to have is one of those pillow/chair things for reading in bed. I went by Ready Moms list at Www.emergencyhomepreparedness.com. Look up sick room, or go to the Next Pandemic thread here.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

mma800 said:


> So far the only thing I have wished to have is one of those pillow/chair things for reading in bed. I went by Ready Moms list at Www.emergencyhomepreparedness.com. Look up sick room, or go to the Next Pandemic thread here.


Cheers for that. But the website is only trying to sell stuff now. No usefull info at all


----------

